# Need help with Specialized Allez Sprint build



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

I just picked up my new Allez Sprint from LBS for new cable work. I noticed the cables underneath the bike were crossed. To me, this looks shoddy. What do you think?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Aeolite said:


> I just picked up my new Allez Sprint from LBS for new cable work. I noticed the cables underneath the bike were crossed. To me, this looks shoddy. What do you think?


Shoddy is in the eye of the beholder. Decision as to how to route the cables is based upon minimizing internal cable friction which generally relates to how the derailleur cables are routed out of the shifters into the down tube up front...whether they cross inside the down tube. If you take a quick pic of the front of the bike cable routing and post, I can give you a better assessment and explain another option. It looks like you have 'California Cross' in front which generally is the most favorable cable routing and then the cables cross back under the BB.

Also tell us how well the bike shifts...in particular down the cassette in back. Good or Bad?


----------



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

The bike shifts, brakes, and rides great! I took a look at another Allez at the strore and noticed it had the same crossed cables below. relieved!


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Aeolite said:


> The bike shifts, brakes, and rides great! I took a look at another Allez at the strore and noticed it had the same crossed cables below. relieved!


Reality is...even the parent company Specialized has revised their cable routing specs for different bikes. Also bike shops F up a lot of cable routing but bottom line if the bike shifts well you are good. You could also call Spesh if you want the real story..or at least what's real to them for the moment.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

My Campagnolo EPS system does not have cross cables.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

'Cali Cross' is perfectly acceptable... RIDE THAT BIKE!


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Just got the Allez frameset & built it up,came across the same,normal left front der. cable stays on left side & downtube of bike which is a lil tight like on my other bikes,with this cross way the left shift cable goes on the right side down tube to make a soft turn in the cable,since it goes in the opposite side it has to cross underneath,in a nut shell ur good to go,dont forget to use the 2 plastic cable holders & screw underneath the bottom bracket.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

vette said:


> Just got the Allez frameset & built it up,came across the same,normal left front der. cable stays on left side & downtube of bike which is a lil tight like on my other bikes,with this cross way the left shift cable goes on the right side down tube to make a soft turn in the cable,since it goes in the opposite side it has to cross underneath,in a nut shell ur good to go,dont forget to use the 2 plastic cable holders & screw underneath the bottom bracket.


Yeah, the manual was vague on the little plastic fitting. but the cross under the BB is def the correct route. On mine, the factory had somehow managed to internally cross the little plastic noodles shipped in the frameset where the cables go... so when I used them to route the cables internally they twirled around each other either a half or full twist... enough to bugger the rear shifting just that little amount that is just enough to mess things up but not enough to prevent you from trying to ride it and repeatedly re-run the cables and re-adjust the rear mech.
But once I fixed that it was perfect.
Terrific bike, just fun to ride and stiff in all the right ways and everyone comments on its good looks.

It is true, though, that the cables seem like an afterthought on the Allez Sprint... neither fully internal or fully external and then crossed like that.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking at the BB cutaway doesn't look like they were able to go inside around the BB because of the metal obstructions so they went out around the BB,yeh kind of an after thought after the design,all in all it works & I like it,I ride it more than the Tarmac.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

vette said:


> Looking at the BB cutaway doesn't look like they were able to go inside around the BB because of the metal obstructions so they went out around the BB,yeh kind of an after thought after the design,all in all it works & I like it,I ride it more than the Tarmac.


Looks like they might have been able to go down the downtube and then exited out the bottom of the bottom bracket.


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

thumper8888 said:


> ...On mine, the factory had somehow managed to internally cross the little plastic noodles shipped in the frameset where the cables go... so when I used them to route the cables internally they twirled around each other either a half or full twist... enough to bugger the rear shifting just that little amount that is just enough to mess things up but not enough to prevent you from trying to ride it and repeatedly re-run the cables and re-adjust the rear mech.
> But once I fixed that it was perfect.
> Terrific bike, just fun to ride and stiff in all the right ways and everyone comments on its good looks.
> .


Mine was the exact same way when it arrived. Perfect now, however, and for the record, my cables do NOT cross under my BB. I checked a few other Allez Sprint's at some local LBS's and none of them cross under the BB.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Just an FYI,Elbowz Racing & guys from The Crit Life(on YouTube) are using the Allez DSW Sl frame


----------



## cueoner (Apr 13, 2007)

deapee said:


> Mine was the exact same way when it arrived. Perfect now, however, and for the record, my cables do NOT cross under my BB. I checked a few other Allez Sprint's at some local LBS's and none of them cross under the BB.


deapee and thumper8889: my allez sprint was built with cables crossed in the front (seems like the cleanest route) and not crossed at the bottom bracket. But my shifting is off a little bit in the rear and its driving me crazy. I can re-run my cables to go on the same side (left to left/right to right) but it looks odd.

Can you explain what you did to fix it? Was it the internal tubing in the downtube that is causing the issue? Thanks


----------

